# OCZ Vertex vs Corsair M64



## DarkEgo (May 8, 2009)

What would be better a Corsair M64 or an OCZ Vertex? The Corsair is quite a bit cheaper but how do the two drives stack up in terms of performance?


----------



## angelkiller (May 8, 2009)

DarkEgo said:


> What would be better a Corsair M64 or an OCZ Vertex? The Corsair is quite a bit cheaper but how do the two drives stack up in terms of performance?


Apparently, that Corsair SSD uses a JMicorn controller. Corsair's larger SSDs (ie 128GB SSD) uses a Samsung controller.

After hearing all the reports about stuttering with JMicron controllers, I'd avoid them. Even if manufacturers say they've 'fixed' them. I doubt you'll notice a performance difference. I mean the difference between 170MB/s and 230MB/s seems big, but they're both screaming fast compared to any HDD. I'd get the Vertex imo.


----------



## oli_ramsay (May 8, 2009)

angelkiller said:


> Apparently, that Corsair SSD uses a JMicorn controller. Corsair's larger SSDs (ie 128GB SSD) uses a Samsung controller.
> 
> After hearing all the reports about stuttering with JMicron controllers, I'd avoid them. Even if manufacturers say they've 'fixed' them. I doubt you'll notice a performance difference. I mean the difference between 170MB/s and 230MB/s seems big, but they're both screaming fast compared to any HDD. I'd get the Vertex imo.



+1, I've heard nothing but bad things about the jmicron controller.


----------



## Mussels (May 8, 2009)

Jmicron SSD's are bad. they stutter nastily, and often have trouble installing OS's due to timeouts if they stutter while installing the OS.


----------



## explicit4u (May 8, 2009)

None, go for the Samsung 64GB if you can get it in the states. If not then the Vertex is your best option.


----------

